# Chewable Probiotics



## InMyDreamsIAmFree (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been reading about how probiotics are supposed to be coated to survive the stomach. I cannot swallow pills. In the past I've tried chewable and powder versions. They seemed to make me feel worse. I want to try again but don't want to waste my money and time if it isn't going to work due to not being coated. Does anyone have any info, experience or insight about this issue of coated probiotics?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think a lot depends on the preparation.

I think the only people who insist they have to be coated are either the people that make the coated ones, or people who happened to find the brand that worked and it was one of the coated ones.

Probiotics (and other types of gut bacteria) normally live in the gut so have developed ways of surviving past the acid (otherwise none of our guts would have any bacteria in them at all)

My sense is it probably is more of if the species in there are right for you and the preparation induces a state that allows them to get past the acid. Also you may look at what Fodmaps (some sweeteners and flavorings as well as prebiotics) have been added. Prebiotics are eaten by all bacteria so may increase gas especially before the probiotics get enough of a foothold in the gut to process a substantial amount of the prebiotic carbs.


----------



## Joelle Pettit (Mar 20, 2015)

I take chewable Bimuno pastilles, work well for me!


----------

